# A chart for Spirit Bear



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's that chart Robert. It's old but will give you some ideas on these bottles. [attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image(BY).jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's the antiseptic pills that came in one of the bottles that I have.
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't get how it says you posted just now at 8:35 pm... when it says 8:30 on my computer's clock. *Laughs.*
The pills are actually cute in their own demented way! Were they all in there still??


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2014)

It was about half full, maybe 50. I counted them once but I forgot how many exactly.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

Still pretty dang awesome to have even one in it still.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 3, 2014)

This is one of the bottles that an entire collection can be made of.  I added the latest chart for this bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Plain Green one has no value listed as there is only 1 known thus far, and it has never been publicly sold.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the updated chart Stephen !  Mine was from a very old post on here.  Mitch


----------

